# Lancaster takes to the skies



## v2 (Apr 27, 2007)

One of the world's last surviving Lancaster bombers has taken to the skies to mark 50 years of the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight.
more: BBC NEWS | UK | England | Lincolnshire | War bomber marks 50th anniversary

BBC News Player - Lancaster bomber flies again


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 27, 2007)

cool...

I love that open bomb bay.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah me too. That said the average life of a Lanc was only 5 missions!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 27, 2007)

I was there....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 27, 2007)

that nose art is pretty cool!


----------



## R-2800 (Apr 27, 2007)

love that plane


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 28, 2007)

Cool new paint job!


----------



## v2 (Apr 28, 2007)

...


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 28, 2007)

Never realised there were only 2 left flying. Actually, I'm suprised some hippy hasn't been on the news moaning about that nose art


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2007)

that should read hippie and I am truly offended ............ bah 

I've seen wartime pics of this very bird, they have done a great job on the repaint and I would deem it an honor just to be there and witness those engines starting up


----------



## v2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Lancaster visits Rotterdam Airprt:
http://www.aviaphotos.com/


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> I was there....



Thaaat's right.....you juuust rub in why don't ye....    
Why the Red and the Yellow bombs and what does the ice cones mean?


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 30, 2007)

To hell with Hippies. Those Merlin Engines. The throb of those 4 beasties even on a video tape is unmistakable. Thanks for the video and the photos I enjoyed it all


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 30, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Why the Red and the Yellow bombs and what does the ice cones mean?



I believe the ice cream cones represents mission's to "soft" targets - as in easy. The different coloured bombs might represent the missions of two different pilots. I could be wrong though...


----------



## Heinz (May 1, 2007)

There is something truly majestic and beautiful about that bird and yet sinister at the same time.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (May 1, 2007)

Erich said:


> I would deem it an honor just to be there and witness those engines starting up



Believe me ,I feel honored 
...and because you live far away and I live near....here's a pic 
Taken RAF Coningsby April 2006


----------



## Negative Creep (May 1, 2007)

There was a decent-enough documentry on Discovery Turbo the other night, think it was the same plane shown flying. What a great machine; always reminds me of a giant dragonfly for some reason


----------



## bomber (May 2, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Why the Red and the Yellow bombs and what does the ice cones mean?



The icecream cones I believe represent Italian missions...

The Red bombs... no idea..

I contacted the BBMF web site a month back and was given permission to use this noseart on T4T's Lancasters.. I shall have to contact them again and ask about the red bombs

Simon


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (May 7, 2007)

The ice cream cones are Italian missions,yellow were night missions and white were day missions.I'm still checking but I think red were Berlin missions.


----------



## Erich (May 10, 2007)

yes Berlin missions according to M.Bull (red ones)


----------

